# Pictures of Pellet Stoves Installed Here.....New Post



## sydney1963 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is mine.


----------



## imacman (Jan 9, 2009)

And mine:


----------



## GVA (Jan 9, 2009)

And here is the gallery....
https://www.hearth.com/gallery/pics/pellet/
mine was here page 2 bottom left corner....Pic 46.......Damn I miss that thing......


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b325/buckdropper/?action=view&current=Barry08036.flv

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b325/buckdropper/?action=view&current=stove3.jpg


----------



## imacman (Jan 9, 2009)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b325/buckdropper/?action=view&current=Barry08036.flv
> 
> http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b325/buckdropper/?action=view&current=stove3.jpg



Hey, I remember your stove Woodsman...it's the one with the radio option built in    :lol:


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 9, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes mac it also has a disco ball that comes out of the hopper with the push of a button!.


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 9, 2009)

never mind


----------



## ebengel (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres mine.


----------



## Xena (Jan 9, 2009)

<<<<------- Mine is in the avatar


----------



## nsbadge (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres mine with my pellet Storage Box.


----------



## crausch (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry its so small. I'll update it later. I need to pry open my wallet and splurge on a new digital camera.


----------



## bungalobob (Jan 9, 2009)

codebum said:
			
		

> Sorry its so small. I'll update it later. I need to pry open my wallet and splurge on a new digital camera.


Is that a picture of a picture of a stove?


----------



## crausch (Jan 9, 2009)

Sort of. Back when I first joined I created a thumbnail picture of the image of the shot I took of my stove. Then I tried to apply a little lame artistic work by adding a border. I can't locate the original camera shot though.

Right after my post I went to Amazon and ordered a new digital camera. So an updated pic will be coming soon. Well, as soon as I learn how to use the new camera - lol


----------



## Raven20 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks good to me Code......


----------



## bungalobob (Jan 9, 2009)

codebum said:
			
		

> Sort of. Back when I first joined I created a thumbnail picture of the image of the shot I took of my stove. Then I tried to apply a little lame artistic work by adding a border. I can't locate the original camera shot though.
> 
> Right after my post I went to Amazon and ordered a new digital camera. So an updated pic will be coming soon. Well, as soon as I learn how to use the new camera - lol



I shouldn't really say much myself. I have a couple of shots of mine I was going to post when I installed it a month back, but every time I tried to post, it said the pictures were too big or something like that. Tried to follow the hints section here on posting, but I am an idiot, I believe. It's one of those things where it is easier not to do. So, instead, I admire others installed pic's. Sooner or later I will get one up there. Good luck with the new camera.


----------



## Scoop (Jan 9, 2009)

My USSC 6039HF----The thinking man (woman 's) stove. Burn half corn half pellets. Heats the finished basement in a 2,300 square foot bungalow in Southern Ontario













.


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 9, 2009)

bungalobob said:
			
		

> codebum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG that's too funny!


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 10, 2009)

Did this work?


----------



## Latent (Jan 10, 2009)

nsbadge said:
			
		

> Heres mine with my pellet Storage Box.



Did you make the storage box?


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is mine:

Whitfield/Lenox Profile 20

(Just did the weekly cleaning....)


----------



## imacman (Jan 10, 2009)

mrmichaeljmoore said:
			
		

> Here is mine:
> 
> Whitfield/Lenox Profile 20
> 
> (Just did the weekly cleaning....)



Is that a surge protector lying on the floor next to the stove?......hope you remember to connect it


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (Jan 10, 2009)

macman....

no, it's not a surge protector.
It's a Kill-A-Watt unit.

http://www.p3international.com/products/special/P4400/P4400-CE.html

And yup, I forgot to put it back on after cleaning.  CRAP.


----------



## Firenutz (Jan 11, 2009)

Scoop said:
			
		

> My USSC 6039HF----The thinking man (woman 's) stove. Burn half corn half pellets. Heats the finished basement in a 2,300 square foot bungalow in Southern Ontario
> 
> .



How do you like that stove? Does it run quiet? I've been looking into these but haven't had a chance to see one burn.


----------



## imacman (Jan 11, 2009)

mrmichaeljmoore said:
			
		

> macman....no, it's not a surge protector.
> It's a Kill-A-Watt unit.
> And yup, I forgot to put it back on after cleaning.  CRAP.



I looked at the other pic on Flickr, and see you just have it plugged into the outlet w/o a surge protector.....unless the Kill-A-watt unit also serves as a protector, your "playing w/ fire"......the electronics on these stoves DON'T like surges & spikes.......


----------



## lessoil (Jan 11, 2009)

The dogs are enjoying the heat!!
We are too!!
+6F outside and 75F inside


----------



## crausch (Jan 13, 2009)

Well...I finally received my digital camera and figured out how to use it. Yeah, the 5 stars on the review for ease-of-use assumes your not an idiot.

I should have shot it with a better flame but right now it had reached temp and was in a low burn.


----------



## treehackers (Jan 13, 2009)

Big E in the living room and basement


----------



## Raven20 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice ....They ought to keep that house toastie.....


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a pic of mine


----------



## Raven20 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the top of the hopper glass?


----------



## bungalobob (Jan 13, 2009)

Codebum has inspired me. I'm giving this picture thing one more try. If it works you will see the unfinished hearth that needs the trim finished as well as the rear walls which will be done in wood panels. I was going to wait till it was completely finished before posting, but what the hey, haven't touched the project in weeks, just enjoying the darn thing running.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 13, 2009)

Raven20 said:
			
		

> Is the top of the hopper glass?



Yep- hopper lid is tinted glass


----------



## Raven20 (Jan 13, 2009)

Treehack,   In your 4th pic how far is the vent cap away from the siding?


----------



## crausch (Jan 13, 2009)

bungalobob:


> Codebum has inspired me.


LOL - I guess I am good for something.

BTW...your setup looks really nice. I like your pellet storage bin. (I guess thats what you have it.)


----------



## bungalobob (Jan 13, 2009)

codebum said:
			
		

> bungalobob:
> 
> 
> > Codebum has inspired me.
> ...


Yeah we keep the pellets in there from the bottom of the bags. That's how the wife puts them in when I am not around. I put the last couple of pounds from the pellet bags in there to cut down on the fines. They settle to the bottom. Never had a fine problem yet, but why chance it. Its called a Copper Boiler, got in on EBAY. Saw a few of them on pictures here, it was about $75. Does the job nicely.


----------



## treehackers (Jan 13, 2009)

Raven20 said:
			
		

> Treehack,   In your 4th pic how far is the vent cap away from the siding?



About 2-3 feet


----------



## smoke show (Jan 14, 2009)

my mt vernon


----------



## hearthtools (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok i will post my personal stove




Omega 60,000 btu 
heating 1900 sq feet from the very end of the house to the other.
3 tons per year
On and off thermostat


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 14, 2009)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> Ok i will post my personal stove



Rod,

Where's the fire?  Nice stove.


----------



## hearthtools (Jan 14, 2009)

this thing puts out so much heat it only runs 40% of the time





So easy to work on a 3 year old can do it.


----------



## donbryce (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is my first-season Englander 25-PDVC. It's installed where we had our trusty Selkirk Vagabond woodstove, for over 20 years. I had to fabricate my own transition/reducer fitting from a 6" length of pellet pipe and a standard 7" block-off screw-in plate into the Selkirk chimney. I think I'll be fine, but if anyone can point out potential problems with this setup, I'd appreciate a heads-up.

I added brass trim pieces to the top and bottom of the door, cut from an old family hierloom fireplace screen, like the one pictured currently on EBay. It was too easy, as the brass channel was a snap fit onto the door. I used high temp Dow-Corning 735 red silicone to hold it on the top, and 2 short pop-rivets on the bottom. The little brass buttons were relocated to the ends on the top.

I can't say enough about how great the stove has been, so far. It's -5 F (-21 C) tonight, and running on 3 3 is plenty warm for our small house. We use about a bag a day, often less if I shut down for mid-afternoon, and always off midnite to 6:00AM or so. It usually runs on the lowest settings, never had it above 5 5.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rod pellet stove install is nice but is that a gas line hanging by the pipe?


----------



## Bucktail (Jan 15, 2009)

Scoop said:
			
		

> My USSC 6039HF----The thinking man (woman 's) stove. Burn half corn half pellets. Heats the finished basement in a 2,300 square foot bungalow in Southern Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scoop,

Nice looking stove !  Who makes it?


----------



## schoondog (Jan 15, 2009)

I like your stove scoop, heres my insert


----------



## scruffy (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's my set up, located in family room. Heats family room, hallway to kitchen, pantry, mud room, upstairs office and master bedroom.


----------



## sinnian (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice hearth Scruffy!


----------



## scruffy (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, built it when I converted the garage into a family room. Originaly built it for a Glenwood cook stove, that is stored away for the winter. 
The cook stove couldn't keep up with the cold winters in NH without feeding it every 15 minutes. Converted it to Propane but it still wouldn't heat the area. Next installed a propane Monitor heater, and then the price of gas price went through the roof. 

We bought the pellet stove in October and love it. Should have the stove and pellet expense break even by next winter. Haven't been this warm in years!


----------



## newguyjoe (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is mine. . .


----------



## hearthtools (Jan 17, 2009)

stoveguy13 said:
			
		

> Rod pellet stove install is nice but is that a gas line hanging by the pipe?


I changed my propain tank and regulator.
I just hung the old one up there to get it out of my way 
not there now.


----------



## scarter2 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is ours.  Can't say I installed it myself...  

Only question now is whether I'll be able to maneuver the tight space behind it to do my own vent cleaning, etc.  

Would have gotten an insert, but the hearth was just too large an opening.

Loving it so far.

-beez


----------



## sydsdad (Oct 15, 2010)

Heres my 25-pdvc Englander totally self installed .Have burned about 12 bags so far and love every minute of it..rmw


----------



## nailhead (Oct 15, 2010)

Way to revive a thread!

Here's my Mt Vernon AE insert:






Steve


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 15, 2010)

Did not have my Advance when this thread originated so here it is:


----------



## lessoil (Oct 15, 2010)

And here is mine.
Was taken right after install in 2008.
Still running great and nice and warm!
Made the pad myself.

***Many nice looking stoves...Keep the pics coming!!***

***OOPS!! Had already posted in this thread!!....where is the delete key??***


----------



## Old-Duckman (Oct 16, 2010)

Before and After...Installed today.


----------



## mike56 (Oct 16, 2010)

here's mine
installed september 2010


----------



## Buschpounder (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's mine, installed myself.  Rika integra ll.  It even works.


----------



## magsf11 (Oct 16, 2010)

here is mine me and my dad installed her. sitting on slate tile with cerment backerboard. when I remodeled the room ran all of my electrical wires above the stove so there would not me any issues when the install would happen.


----------



## imacman (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's the update photo.....sold the Avalon Astoria last year and got the new Englander 10-cpm multi-fuel unit.


----------



## Havlat24 (Oct 16, 2010)

Heres mine...  2nd season using her.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Oct 16, 2010)

Removed an old Earth Stove Pellet stove from this area in the family room, then built the hearth and installed this whitfield that I found on Craigs list for $200

The hearth was a fun project. The brick look is all done with a Faux paint process.

used some different colors of paint, some masking tape and just let it happen.

The pix on the right is what was.

Snowy


----------



## shisits (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is mine.  Second year and my wife just loves it. So much better than the cheap corn stove we tried first.


----------



## magsf11 (Oct 17, 2010)

havlat24 said:
			
		

> Heres mine...  2nd season using her.



   Love the Cup sitting on the stove.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Oct 17, 2010)

Took the libery of tweeking the piccy a tad so it is brighter.

Now we can see this great install.


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is My Quad Mt V installed in 08 never missed a beat.  (yet)


----------

